# Editing threads, time limited? What is the time limit?



## booze and cake (24 Dec 2018)

Hello @Moderators or anyone else that may know.....I just went back to an older page of my street art thread to add in some artist information, that I didn't know at the time of my original post.

I noticed I was unable to edit older posts. I am able to edit the more recent pages, but not the older ones. I've not been through every page (there's 68), and I went to page 19 and it wouldn't let edits that far back, sorry I don't know exactly when the cut of is. I didn't notice this before, is this a new feature? 

I find it really useful to be able to add in more artist or other info at a later date. Sometimes artworks are not signed and it may take ages to identify them, or I may find a work months later that relates to an older one. Adding any extra information can be a big help when using the search function, especially when very long threads.

So what is the time frame for editing posts?

And if i do have extra info to add to older posts, how do I do it, suggestions?....am I supposed to quote the original post and add in the new info? I guess that would work, it just seems messier, uses more Cyclechat memory space by quoting posts and maybe multiple pics and info already posted.

Just curious, thanks


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2018)

It has always been like that.

I just checked - I can edit a post from Christmas Eve 2017 but not the 23rd December so my limit is one year. It may be that @Shaun allows some users longer to edit their posts based on how long they have been members? He can change the time limit for each sub-forum. The posts in the Challenge rides forum have no time limit on them.

If you edit a post very soon after you posted it, it doesn't even say that the post has been edited. If you edit a post some time later a message is added saying that it has been edited. There are obvious abuses that naughty people could get up to otherwise... For example, post something that gets lots of people to 'Like' it and then change it to say the opposite!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Dec 2018)

Hi @booze and cake!
I'm sorry I don't know the answer, I'm going to put the question to the team, probably other mods will know.
Let us tag @Shaun as well, for when he comes online next.
Have a great Christmas, sorry I can't help at the moment.


----------



## booze and cake (24 Dec 2018)

Thanks @ColinJ top detective work there, a year seems to be about it then. At least if I know that I can try and get in the edits before then if possible.

And @Pat "5mph" no problem and no hurry, I only noticed it today. Have a great Christmas yourself


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2018)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks @ColinJ top detective work there, a year seems to be about it then. At least if I know that I can try and get in the edits before then if possible.
> 
> And @Pat "5mph" no problem and no hurry, I only noticed it today. Have a great Christmas yourself


Hi @booze and cake, if you'd like to let me know which post you want edited and PM the revised text I can make the changes for you. Obviously the next couple of days I've got things on so it might not be immediate but it can be done.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Three minutes before no notification appears on the edited post. Down from five minutes.
After three minutes the post comes up as edited. But only the last time it was edited is visible.
365 days before it requires the Mods to intervene and help. Applies even if you've edited it since posting.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Dec 2018)

Thanks @classic33, and thanks for the offer @Rickshaw Phil, but I'm sure you mods have enough to do, so I'll keep it as low maintenance as possible. I can quote my own posts, and add info that way. Knowing the time limit is a year helps, cheers all


----------

